# Gee...That's a lot of lens



## Battou (Jul 22, 2008)

...Meh bored


----------



## Robin (Jul 23, 2008)

As is this:






And:


----------



## Battou (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah but those are both sitting on my table on my cameras...and paid for .


----------



## im_trying11 (Jul 23, 2008)

robin, how much is that second one


----------



## Battou (Jul 23, 2008)

im_trying11 said:


> robin, how much is that second one


MSRP on that is £5499.99 or $8800.00 USD


----------



## icassell (Jul 23, 2008)

Come on, get a real telephoto, why don't you?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/find/newsLetter/Mother-of-All-L-Lenses.jsp


----------



## Battou (Jul 23, 2008)

icassell said:


> Come on, get a real telephoto, why don't you?
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/find/newsLetter/Mother-of-All-L-Lenses.jsp



I'm looking into longer alredy but, First I need the light box attachment for the canon, that's a little hard to find where I am sitting.

The title actually comes from something a woman said to me as she walked by wile I was shooting with the Canon mount one yesterday


----------



## icassell (Jul 23, 2008)

What I think is interesting is that B&H no longer has it on their website -- suggesting that they sold it.  The asking price was $99,000.  (Canon 1200mm f5.6 L USM)


----------



## Battou (Jul 23, 2008)

icassell said:


> What I think is interesting is that B&H no longer has it on their website -- suggesting that they sold it.  The asking price was $99,000.  (Canon 1200mm f5.6 L USM)



 I doubt it's paid off tho.....it's no doubt technically owned by a credit card company for the next ten or twenty years.


----------



## icassell (Jul 23, 2008)

Battou said:


> I doubt it's paid off tho.....it's no doubt technically owned by a credit card company for the next ten or twenty years.



I can see walking into a mortgage broker and asking for a mortgage to buy a lens ...


----------



## Battou (Jul 23, 2008)

icassell said:


> I can see walking into a mortgage broker and asking for a mortgage to buy a lens ...





			
				mortgage broker said:
			
		

> ...




:lmao:


----------



## icassell (Jul 23, 2008)

Battou said:


> :lmao:




Thinking about this a bit ... It wouldn't be a sub-prime mortgage either, cuz the lens is a prime ... :lmao:


----------



## icassell (Jul 23, 2008)

Battou said:


> The title actually comes from something a woman said to me as she walked by wile I was shooting with the Canon mount one yesterday



I get comments like that just walking around the zoo with my 100-300 f4


... actually, I'm waiting for the f2.8 version of that 1200mm before I invest.  I'd hate to lose AF when I put my 2X converter on ...


----------



## Battou (Jul 23, 2008)

icassell said:


> I get comments like that just walking around the zoo with my 100-300 f4
> 
> 
> ... actually, I'm waiting for the f2.8 version of that 1200mm before I invest.  I'd hate to lose AF when I put my 2X converter on ...



Yeah, My 80-200 and 100-300 go completely unnoticed 

I don't have to worry about loosing AF with my 2x converters....my lenses are manual.....


----------



## LWW (Jul 23, 2008)

icassell said:


> Come on, get a real telephoto, why don't you?
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/find/newsLetter/Mother-of-All-L-Lenses.jsp



Does it include a carrying case?

I like mobility.

LWW


----------



## icassell (Jul 23, 2008)

LWW said:


> Does it include a carrying case?
> 
> I like mobility.
> 
> LWW



Yes, it does! And I think the case has wheels.  Check the link I attached.  I think the UV filter is extra, though.

Oh,  I just noticed you're a Nikon shooter -- you're outta luck ... this is Canon EOS mount ...


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 23, 2008)

Robin said:


> As is this:


  Is that a grenade launcher?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 23, 2008)

LWW said:


> Does it include a carrying case?
> 
> I like mobility.
> 
> LWW


  For the price of that thing, there should at least be a nice studio apartment inside of it:shock:


----------



## icassell (Jul 23, 2008)

C677T said:


> For the price of that thing, there should at least be a nice studio apartment inside of it:shock:




Yeah, and at that price a Nikon shooter can also afford to get himself a new Canon body to go with it ...


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 23, 2008)

ahh another "mine is bigger" fight 

anyway if you want a real telephoto lens go ask NASA if they can make you another Hubble telescope :mrgreen:


----------



## im_trying11 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> ahh another "mine is bigger" fight
> 
> anyway if you want a real telephoto lens go ask NASA if they can make you another Hubble telescope :mrgreen:


 thats great:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## matt-l (Jul 23, 2008)

icassell said:


> Yes, it does! And I think the case has wheels.



possibly a small engine also?


It's huge!


----------



## icassell (Jul 23, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> ahh another "mine is bigger" fight
> 
> anyway if you want a real telephoto lens go ask NASA if they can make you another Hubble telescope :mrgreen:




I can see hear it now ... when Hubble was first launched and they  had mirror problems .... the discussion in the NASA control room ...

"It front-focusses -- should have gotten a Canon "L" rather than that 3rd party ..."


----------



## Battou (Jul 23, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> ahh another "mine is bigger" fight
> 
> anyway if you want a real telephoto lens go ask NASA if they can make you another Hubble telescope :mrgreen:



I was bored...and these things can get pretty entertaining


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 24, 2008)

icassell said:


> What I think is interesting is that B&H no longer has it on their website -- suggesting that they sold it.  The asking price was $99,000.  (Canon 1200mm f5.6 L USM)


Don't think B&H ever had this lens, it was a custom build, not sure how many where build but recall it only being a few, Canon has 2 that they loan or show off and Sport Illustrated also has one or two


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah these comparing sizes games are always entertaining  jk


----------



## Helen B (Jul 24, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> ahh another "mine is bigger" fight
> 
> anyway if you want a real telephoto lens go ask NASA if they can make you another Hubble telescope :mrgreen:



Forget the Hubble telescope. Old technology. If you have $200 billion to spare you could have a Hubble Space Kaleidoscope.

Best,
Helen


----------



## icassell (Jul 24, 2008)

Jeff Canes said:


> Don't think B&H ever had this lens, it was a custom build, not sure how many where build but recall it only being a few, Canon has 2 that they loan or show off and Sport Illustrated also has one or two



No, they did have one which is where I first saw this and they were all excited to be offering it (which is why they had this little page done up and how they took the pix from their shop).  They listed it on their regular page for sale.  It's not there any more.

"the &#8216;official word&#8217; is there are "more than twelve, less than twenty" of them in existence. With a price tag equivalent to a pair of his-and-her sports coupes, they were produced at the rate of about 2-per-year and a delivery time of about 18 months. National Geographic magazine, Sports Illustrated, Canon Professional Services, and a few well-heeled enthusiasts are counted among the fortunate few who own these unique optics."


----------



## icassell (Jul 24, 2008)

Helen B said:


> Forget the Hubble telescope. Old technology. If you have $200 billion to spare you could have a Hubble Space Kaleidoscope.
> 
> Best,
> Helen



... fills out the order form ...


----------



## DeadEye (Jul 24, 2008)

Battou said:


> I'm looking into longer alredy but, First I need the light box attachment for the canon, that's a little hard to find where I am sitting.
> 
> The title actually comes from something a woman said to me as she walked by wile I was shooting with the Canon mount one yesterday



  Send me some info on the light box attachment.  I have allmost everything possible for EF and F1 in the collection.


----------



## garboui (Jul 24, 2008)

i really dont wantto invest in the cost of a speed light to reach over this lens, do you think that my built in flash would do for now?


----------



## icassell (Jul 24, 2008)

garboui said:


> i really dont wantto invest in the cost of a speed light to reach over this lens, do you think that my built in flash would do for now?



ach .... if you can afford this lens, ya should be able to afford a small light to go with it:


----------



## DeadEye (Jul 24, 2008)

Ummm a fresnel spot with one of those 4 tube heads and two 4'800 watt second packs would match it nicely.


----------



## icassell (Jul 24, 2008)

I like macro. I wonder if they make a reversing-ring for it ...


----------



## Applefanboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I think that's what you call a microscope... lol


----------



## Applefanboy (Jul 24, 2008)

This thread is hilarious :lmao:


----------



## icassell (Jul 24, 2008)

Applefanboy said:


> This thread is hilarious :lmao:




funny?  this is humorous?


----------



## matt-l (Jul 24, 2008)

icassell said:


> funny?  this is humorous?



we were all being serious....















:lmao: nah couldn't hold it.


----------



## icassell (Jul 24, 2008)

... goes looking for an umbrella and a diffuser for that light ...


aha ... found one:


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 24, 2008)

icassell said:


> ... goes looking for an umbrella and a diffuser for that light ...
> 
> 
> aha ... found one:



ok I see this one is huge. but how about portability? 
I found this:





and according to the manufacturer its:

*





Complete turnkey design; installation complete and fully operational in a matter of days*

*





Minimal site work required; no costly foundations needed*

*





No lengthy permitting process*

*





Can be installed virtually anywhere*

*





Excellent value when compared to new construction*

*





Equally effective in residential settings: on the deck; around the pool, etc.*


----------



## icassell (Jul 24, 2008)

I guess you could use one of these as a diffuser ... and they come in different colors, too!

http://studio-productions-inc.com/rental_order.html


----------



## matt-l (Jul 24, 2008)

so...is that flash a bracket mount or hot shoe?


----------



## icassell (Jul 24, 2008)

matt-l said:


> so...is that flash a bracket mount or hot shoe?



...wellllllllll....  if you stand near it, your shoes will get hot .... sooooo....


----------



## Battou (Aug 4, 2008)

DeadEye said:


> Send me some info on the light box attachment.  I have allmost everything possible for EF and F1 in the collection.



I can't remember where I read about it, but all I can find now is the Meter assist light...and that is totaly different, it's for lighitig up the meter needle in extreme low light conditions...not what I need. I'm beginning to think maybe I read something wrong somewhere.


----------

